# America's Infomart



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone heard of these guys? Aimyourway.com. Trying to extend my network beyond the basics of MCS, SG and AMS.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I know Matt of propertypreswizard.com recommended them to me, but I haven't done any work with them. 



IrishREO said:


> Anyone heard of these guys? Aimyourway.com. Trying to extend my network beyond the basics of MCS, SG and AMS.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I worked for them for a couple years pay was good but no volume. They want to give you work way out of your area, but good luck. Their processors are about the worst I ever dealt with.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

SIR said:


> I worked for them for a couple years pay was good but no volume. They want to give you work way out of your area, but good luck. Their processors are about the worst I ever dealt with.


pay was on par but the volume was piss poor 
never late on paying ever


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

x3. They sent over maybe 5 orders per year. Rates were ok. Invoices were paid on time.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

They are one of our clients...As everyone says no volume but so far the numbers are ok....
Looks to be a company that will be filler here and there....
We have been getting WF pre-forclosures...Initial secures...no BIG money...
But the numbers are fair....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

had one work order from them that it was OK for 3 weeks then every day for a week it was something different and the property was 60 miles one way. At first I did the additional service requests then said I'll get to them in 3 days then it was a urinating match originating on their end. They DONT allow the use of block off plates and I had to drill a shorter backset hole in a door. The old one was 6" offset. I used a plate in the original hole and a lock in the new one. They had a defication fit said I needed to glue back in the plug yhea like that wouldnt look like crap or get a new door. They send someone else out that used a block off plate and they never paid my securing invoice ~ 350$

Return trips are expected to be done by end of day even if they calll at 2 PM. NOT I Was happy to see their drama in the rearview mirror !!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Any company that has their reps with NUMBERED email addresses, is a problem in my book. [email protected]. Reps would change a lot. They could not give me a list of required pictures, said they did not have one, but wouldn't pay an invoice due to no picture of a key in the lock(none of our other customers require). I was not a fan.`


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Any company that has their reps with NUMBERED email addresses, is a problem in my book. [email protected]. Reps would change a lot. They could not give me a list of required pictures, said they did not have one, but wouldn't pay an invoice due to no picture of a key in the lock(none of our other customers require). I was not a fan.`



when in doubt use a SG photo req list use the most stringent that you work with or know of ,, thats our rule


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Then they asked me to goto a home and board three windows. Super emergency. I went over to property and called from site. Three windows had small hairline cracks in them. They asked me to bust them out so that I could board them. I refused. Home was pre-sale, still owned by homeowner, and they wanted me to bust out windows so I could board them.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I had alot of the same issues. I went through about 7 reps in 3 years. My first rep lastest the longest and she was giving me all kinds of work. When she got fired the next rep found a different vendor in the area to send work to so from that point work just kept dwindling away. Then they cut my approved grass prices way down so I dropped them.


----------

